# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  MAC OS για αρχαριους?

## StukiTR

που μπορω να κατεβασω καποια εκδοση (για αρχαριους)?

----------


## pilgrim

Αν δεν εχεις καποιο mac για να κανεις την εγκατασταση αστο.Δεν μπαινει σε οποιοδηποτε μηχανημα.Απο την αλλη δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουν ελευθερες διανομες.....

----------

